# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #95 Keep Expectation alive.

## Admin

Aphorism #95 Keep Expectation alive.

Keep stirring it up. Let much promise more, and great deeds herald greater. Do not rest your whole fortune on a single cast of the die. It requires great skill to moderate your forces so as to keep expectation from being dissipated.

More...

----------

